# Actually had my first lesson today and holy crap!



## Burnsmonkey (11 mo ago)

Shoulders feel like I have been doing military presses today lol. 45 minutes and about 21 arrows shot, learned a whole lot today. Some positives from the lesson were I have good form, my mechanics looked very natural and some negatives were fatigue got to me the last couple rounds. I would draw leaning back or my bow arm was shaky so I need to get more practice in. So are there any particular exercises that would help besides practicing? And much respect to those shooting 60, 70, 80lb draws, like WHOA!!!


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Shooting is probably the best exercise for you, but once fatigue sets in, it’s time to stop for the day. You don’t want bad habits to take over from fatigue. 
Also if at the gym, any kind of rows& other back & shoulder work will help


----------



## rhullum7007 (Nov 12, 2007)

resistance bands are really good to use for strength trainin - you can put under your foot liftin up with bow arm or pull back like pullin bow - and you can take em with ya and use anywhere you go


----------



## Burnsmonkey (11 mo ago)

Ray Ray said:


> Shooting is probably the best exercise for you, but once fatigue sets in, it’s time to stop for the day. You don’t want bad habits to take over from fatigue.
> Also if at the gym, any kind of rows& other back & shoulder work will help


Makes complete sense about fatigue and bad form. What’s funny is those were my favorite type of exercises to do and shows how I didn’t use certain muscles after my lesson 😆


----------



## Burnsmonkey (11 mo ago)

rhullum7007 said:


> resistance bands are really good to use for strength trainin - you can put under your foot liftin up with bow arm or pull back like pullin bow - and you can take em with ya and use anywhere you go


Thank you! That’s super helpful since I still have my resistance bands from covid days.


----------



## saltywetman (8 mo ago)

i find a lot of compound shooters at the indoor pro shop lanes tend to use a lot more muscle than anatomy to achieve their draw. I try to draw similar to the recurve technique you see on KSL style videos where you draw mostly with the upper torso rotation while aligning shoulders. When I first started i watched Dudley's tutorial videos and his method still uses a lot more muscle than what I do now. (he also advises against raising the bow slightly higher then drawing as you lower the bow) Using his method, i would find after a day of shooting, i would have posterior shoulder soreness. Utilizing bone structure and rotating into the draw, I can shoot for hours without body fatiguing (eye fatigue becomes the issue) while some guys would come in and shoot 5 arrows and need a break. Angular draw uses much less energy than linear draw.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Regarding 60-80b. bows, I had to locate a LH compound for my son about 25 years ago; rare as hen's teeth. The wife of the owner shot a compound of 32 lb. DW in 3D tournaments.


----------

